# Creamy Red Potato Salad (TNT)



## SierraCook (Feb 3, 2005)

I was rummaging through my cooking files and found this recipe. I like this recipe because it does not include hardboiled eggs. 

Creamy Red Potato Salad

1/2 cup Italian salad dressing
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sliced green onions
2 tablespoons snipped fresh dill or 1 teaspoon dried dill
1 teaspoon of Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
3 lbs. red potatoes, cooked and cut into chunks

In a large salad bowl, thoroughly combine all ingredients except potatoes. Toss with warm potatoes; cover and chill. Makes 10 servings.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 3, 2005)

That recipe is amazingly similar to something a friend of mine makes except that she uses basalmic vinegar (which I can't stand) instead of the Italian dressing. Your recipe looks MUCH better!


----------



## honeybee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Creamy Red Potato Salad*

Mmmmm. This looks good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jkath (Feb 4, 2005)

This sounds absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks!! Nothing is as good as regular potato salad, but this salad is a nice change of pace.


----------

